# Mechanical industrial production engineers 2016-17 Gang 2335



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I can see many people are from IT in this forum I want discuss with mechanical people In this thread please share your feelings here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> I can see many people are from IT in this forum I want discuss with mechanical people In this thread please share your feelings here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any body who is still waiting for Invitation in 2335 Group


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am a Mechanical engineer. I moved to Australia way back in October 2014 under PR 189. To be honest, its very tough to find a job as a Mechanical Engineer. It took me more than 1.5 years to land in a role as a Process Engineer in an organization which is in to manufacturing and refining of edible oils.

The first mistake I made was landing in Adelaide, South Australia. Though the city is beautiful and cheaper compared to other cities, getting a job can be hard. I did some casual cleaning jobs there for about 7 months. Realizing that there is no much scope, I moved to Rockhampton Queensland with the hope of getting in to mining. To support my daily living cost, I worked as a Process worker in one of the abattoirs. It wasn't even easy to get this job and there were a few rounds of interview, a medical and drug test and also a physical test to be successfully get this job. I worked in the abattoir for about 5 months after which I thought of moving close to Sydney with the hoping of getting job in my field.

The abattoir where I worked also had a unit in regional NSW about 6 hrs drive from Sydney, so I applied for a transfer there and got it immediately as there was shortage of workers in that plant. Once here, I started sending my resume to all the core companies here and after 4 months, got a call from a company for the role of Process Engineer and successfully got it !

In between I had done various casual jobs like waiting, being a delivery driver, gardening and what not. But now I am happy and glad that I never gave up but kept trying.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you Sudarshan for your valuable inputs. I know the situation may be like this. I am thinking to take 1 month leave from my current company and try hard then come back if i don't get a job.
I have PV Elite and Autocad Autodesk Inventor knowledge. I worked RIL and I know some friends in Australia so I will try my luck.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

You are lucky that you have friends here already. I was completely on my own. That being said, 1 month may be too short because by the time you know the place inside out and get your hands on it, one month will be gone. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

sudarshan1987 said:


> You are lucky that you have friends here already. I was completely on my own. That being said, 1 month may be too short because by the time you know the place inside out and get your hands on it, one month will be gone. But that's just my opinion.


Dear Sudar,

Thanks for your update. I also got PR and planning to move next years and I am mechanical engineer. I have total 11years experience in Fertilizer, Petrochemical and oil and gas plants (Pakistan, Qatar and Saudi arabia) in Maintenance, Shutdown and maintenance planning, materials etc (SAP, Primavera etc)

What are the possible chances to get a job based on your experience during job searching and what to prepare before come.


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

*Best suited states in Australia*

Hey Guys,

I'm Pardeep and I'm a mechanical design engineer by profession. I've 8 years experience in this field; and I worked in fabrication and erection, solar field designing and erection, and currently I'm working in the Medical equipment designing field. I know AutoCAD and solidWorks very well, along with other skills.
Now I'm in the process of migration to Australia, but I've got a query about which state to move for better chances to get a job. I don't know much about Australian market, maybe you guys know.
So, please give me some advice about it.
Regards
PARDEEP


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

yadavtinu said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See seek.au and search for job. Accordingly choose area.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALI ZAR (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello Everybody!
Here are my details regarding 2335:


Age: 26 years old - 30 points
Qualification: Bachelor degree(Mechanical Engg) - 15 points
Work experience in skilled occupation: 3.5 years - 5 points
Language: IELTS - (10 points)
Speaking 7.5
listening 7
Reading 8
Writing 7.5
overall: 8

EA : positive assessment 25 june 2016
EOI Lodged: 30 july 2016

hoping for august invitation


----------



## ALI ZAR (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello Everybody!
Here are my details regarding 2335:


Age: 26 years old - 30 points
Qualification: Bachelor degree(Mechanical Engg) - 15 points
Work experience in skilled occupation: 3.5 years - 5 points
Language: IELTS - (10 points)
Speaking 7.5
listening 7
Reading 8
Writing 7.5
overall: 8

EA : positive assessment 25 june 2016
EOI Lodged: 30 july 2016

hoping for august invitation


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

ALI ZAR said:


> Hello Everybody!
> Here are my details regarding 2335:
> 
> 
> ...




You will get in August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey fellow mechanical engineers, i am another addition to the club this year. Lets keep each other posted on progress and help each other if the need be. 

Below is my timeline : 
GSM 189 VISA
Mechanical Engineer 
ANZSCO : 233512
Points : 60

Breakdown :- 
Age : 30
Qulification	: 15
IELTS : 10
Work Experience : 05
Net : 60

EA Assessment lodged(Fast-Track): 13-April-2016
EA Requested additional info : 20-April-2016
Replied to EA request : 20-April-2016
EA Positive outcome : 02-May-2016

EOI Filled : 02-May-2016
EOI ceiling reached for financial year: 11-May-2016
EOI Invite : 20-July-2016

VISA LODGED: 20-July-2016
DOCS uploaded: 24-July-2016
CO assigned/asked for medical : 02-Aug-2016
Medical completed/submitted : 11-Aug-2016
Current case : WAITING


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

patde said:


> Good luck, everybody!


wow, congrats buddy for super duper fast grant. :eyebrows:
I hope all of us 233512 get grants this fast. 

Btw, which team was your co from ? Brisbane or Adelaide ?


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

Hello_mate said:


> wow, congrats buddy for super duper fast grant. :eyebrows:
> I hope all of us 233512 get grants this fast.
> 
> Btw, which team was your co from ? Brisbane or Adelaide ?


Yup, I was very suprised as well.
Got my confirmation from Adelaide Team.


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

patde said:


> Yup, I was very suprised as well.
> Got my confirmation from Adelaide Team.


Cool. Congrats again. 
I am with team Brisbane thought and it seems team Adelaide is faster than team Brisbane. I hope they do speed up their processing soon. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Subscribed!! 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
233512: mechanical engineer, 
Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Got grant today 17/08/16

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
233512: mechanical engineer, 
Co contact:4th may for form 80& cv
Uploaded same day.. 
grant: 17/08/16


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Congratulations   

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys anyone help, I got the following reply from engineers Australia.
This career episode provide insufficient details of professional engineering tasks completed...please review your career episode to ensure you highlight your decision making process while describing How you completed each task.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

BARDIYA said:


> Got grant today 17/08/16
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> ...


Hey congratulations mate, hope we all get grants soon !


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys anyone help, I got the following reply from engineers Australia.
> This career episode provide insufficient details of professional engineering tasks completed...please review your career episode to ensure you highlight your decision making process while describing How you completed each task.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Well, without looking at your report i can't say for sure, but i think you need to elaborate "HOW YOU ACHIEVED YOUR TASKS" and not merely what role you were doing. 
For example: 

*Acceptable* : For the fabrication of XXX i first thoroughly studied the required design parameters and then made a computer model of the same to verify them. This led me to eliminate various physical problems before hand and also saved a lot of time" 

*Not acceptable* : I helped the team in designing of XxX project.

In short, explain what you did & how you did by applying principles of mechanical engineering.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, that explanation helps me to edit my CDRs. I will take time and rework on it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks for your reply, that explanation helps me to edit my CDRs. I will take time and rework on it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


no problem, glad to be of help.


----------



## Jeeva99 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi friends.

This is my first post in expat forum.

My consultant applied my CDR today in Engineers Australia through Fasttrack.

I hope I will get positive outcome soon.

I have experience of 8.4years of experience in cad design field, I do not know how much experience will they finally recognise because I heard that after completion of engineering, the first 6month experience not considered in EA outcome. Is anyone faced similar situation?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

ALI ZAR said:


> Hello Everybody!
> Here are my details regarding 2335:
> 
> 
> ...




That's really great man! I have the same details but I'm still 1.5 years experience and in writing process for CDR. I'm really inspired by you. Hope you could get the invitation in August and hear good news about you.
Best regards


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

BARDIYA said:


> Got grant today 17/08/16
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> 233512: mechanical engineer,
> ...




Congrats bro. Could you breakdown your applied points and your experience? If you don't mind 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Jeeva99 said:


> I heard that after completion of engineering, the first 6month experience not considered in EA outcome.


I highly doubt that. If its relevant then they will consider it. Depends on so many factors. FYI mine was considered.


----------



## Jeeva99 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello_mate said:


> Jeeva99 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that after completion of engineering, the first 6month experience not considered in EA outcome.
> ...


Thanks for your information bro, I am hoping that they will consider my complete 8+ year experiences then only I can claim 15 points from experience, it helps me get 60 points overall and make me eligible for 189 visa.


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Jeeva99 said:


> Thanks for your information bro, I am hoping that they will consider my complete 8+ year experiences then only I can claim 15 points from experience, it helps me get 60 points overall and make me eligible for 189 visa.


I hope they do consider. Best of luck from my side. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## ALI ZAR (Aug 10, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> That's really great man! I have the same details but I'm still 1.5 years experience and in writing process for CDR. I'm really inspired by you. Hope you could get the invitation in August and hear good news about you.
> Best regards
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yadavtinu (Jun 24, 2016)

My experience is also 8 years. I've got my positive assessment two days ago. Today I have submitted the EOI with 60 points. EA considered whole experience except first month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anybody have any news/experience for 233511 Industrial Engineers?

Do you think a 60 pointer would have a chance this month? (I've uploaded my EOI in 31 August w 60)


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

airbatross said:


> Does anybody have any news/experience for 233511 Industrial Engineers?
> 
> Do you think a 60 pointer would have a chance this month? (I've uploaded my EOI in 31 August w 60)


I am in the same boat. Hopefully, we will get invited this Wednesday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

@airbatross
@jeyam_555 

Are you both talking about Visa 189?

Any of you have info about 55+5 for Visa 190, and yes also for Industrial Engineers 2335, thanks.


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone...I m new to this forum...I m a mechanical engineer...lodged my eoi on 2 September with 65 points...I m quit disappointed by 1 Sept skill select result ....my point breakdown 
PTE: 65;67;66;75= 10 points
Experience= 10 points
Age= 30 points
Qualification= 15 points
What are my chances to get an invite on 14 Sept????????????


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

KennyP said:


> @airbatross
> @jeyam_555
> 
> Are you both talking about Visa 189?
> ...


Kenny,
Yes, I am talking about 189 visa, EOI lodged on 31 Aug with 60 points under mechanical engineer occupation. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

KennyP said:


> @airbatross
> @jeyam_555
> 
> Are you both talking about Visa 189?
> ...


And sorry I don't know much about 190 visa. I can answer for 189 if I know

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> And sorry I don't know much about 190 visa. I can answer for 189 if I know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


One thing I am sure is that there is no backlog for 2335 until end of June 2016. I filed EoI for 60 pts July 5 9pm, got invite July 6 12:30am. But then I was not able to use it.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

KennyP said:


> One thing I am sure is that there is no backlog for 2335 until end of June 2016. I filed EoI for 60 pts July 5 9pm, got invite July 6 12:30am. But then I was not able to use it.


You are not able to use what, sorry I couldn't get you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> You are not able to use what, sorry I couldn't get you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I applied with 60pts, with 1 year work exp inside Australia. After the invite, EA result came out and they rejected my claim of 1 year work exp inside Australia, now back to 55 pts.


----------



## gnrcampos (May 19, 2016)

First post on the forum, so here goes my timeline:

English tests:
07/05/2016 - IELTS: L 9.0, R 8.5, W 6.5, S 7.5 
20/06/2016 - PTE: L 83, R 90, W 84, S 76 :confused2:
04/08/2016 - PTE: L 90, R 90, W 89, S 88 

Skills Assessment - Engineers Australia
22/08/2016 - Lodged the skills assessment
06/09/2016 - Contacted and asked for a new photo :noidea:
08/09/2016 - Assessed as 233513

EOI
08/09/2016 - Submitted with 65 points
30 - Age
20 - English
15 - Bachelor's degree

Now my problem is the opposite of most people here. MY girlfriend arrived in Australia on the 27th of November, 2015 and we've been living together since then. Since I have two months from the date I receive the invitation to apply for the visa, if I get invited tomorrow I'll have to apply at most on the 14th of November, just two weeks short of what I need to have her in as my de facto. What do you guys think I should do? Would it be wise to withdraw the EOI today and submit it again on the 16th? Is this even possible? What are the chances I get and invitation tomorrow?


----------



## gnrcampos (May 19, 2016)

*The unusual problem*

First post on the forum, so here goes my timeline:

English tests:
07/05/2016 - IELTS: L 9.0, R 8.5, W 6.5, S 7.5 
20/06/2016 - PTE: L 83, R 90, W 84, S 76 :confused2:
04/08/2016 - PTE: L 90, R 90, W 89, S 88 

Skills Assessment - Engineers Australia
22/08/2016 - Lodged the skills assessment
06/09/2016 - Contacted and asked for a new photo :noidea:
08/09/2016 - Assessed as 233513

EOI
08/09/2016 - Submitted with 65 points
30 - Age
20 - English
15 - Bachelor's degree

Now my problem is the opposite of most people here. MY girlfriend arrived in Australia on the 27th of November, 2015 and we've been living together since then. Since I have two months from the date I receive the invitation to apply for the visa, if I get invited tomorrow I'll have to apply at most on the 14th of November, just two weeks short of what I need to have her in as my de facto. What do you guys think I should do? Would it be wise to withdraw the EOI today and submit it again on the 16th? Is this even possible? What are the chances I get and invitation tomorrow?


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

Hey,
I have recently gotten my grant and planning to migrate soon. I have seen most of the Mechanical Engineer on this forum moving to Melbourne. Is there a reason for it? I mean why do they choose Melbourne above Sydney and Brisbane?
Thanks


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes bro.... actually Melbourne is the best place to live in .. temperature is awesome and job opportunities are very good as compared to others...also Sydney is crowded..this may me the reason why all want to migrate to Melbourne..


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. How about Brisbane? Its weather is comparable to Melbourne too and is not crowded. So why don't Mechanical Engineers choose Brisbane?


----------



## adnantahireng (May 18, 2016)

I am actually an Electronics Engineer but my 5 years of past experience is in the erection and commissioning of instrumentation and process industry, so i got assessed as Automation and Control engineer

IELTS R:8.5 L:6.0 W:6.5 S:6.5 (1st Attempt Jan 2016)
Hope I get the required score (2nd Attempt 07 Jan 2017)
CDR applied 30 April 2016 
CDR Result 27 August 2016
Age 27 (30 Points)
Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Experience 5 yrs (10 points)
Total 55 points
Waiting for 2nd attempt at IELTS 

Hope to apply for EOI soon.


----------



## Hardy1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Skill assessment queued !!*

I have lodged my skill assessment for 233512 on 29th Nov 16- Fast track.

Status still shows " queued for assessment". I hope it will be done before x-mas holidays.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Hardy1985 said:


> I have lodged my skill assessment for 233512 on 29th Nov 16- Fast track.
> 
> Status still shows " queued for assessment". I hope it will be done before x-mas holidays.


I applied on 19th of November for the same job code and still waiting for assessment
you can check myimmitracker to have an idea on the progress

good luck


----------



## Hardy1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I applied on 19th of November for the same job code and still waiting for assessment
> you can check myimmitracker to have an idea on the progress
> 
> good luck


Did u apply for Fast Track Assessment


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Hardy1985 said:


> Did u apply for Fast Track Assessment


yes


----------



## Hardy1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

Do let me know whats the outcome of ur assessment.


----------



## waqas2285 (Dec 13, 2016)

samage said:


> Dear Sudar,
> 
> Thanks for your update. I also got PR and planning to move next years and I am mechanical engineer. I have total 11years experience in Fertilizer, Petrochemical and oil and gas plants (Pakistan, Qatar and Saudi arabia) in Maintenance, Shutdown and maintenance planning, materials etc (SAP, Primavera etc)
> 
> What are the possible chances to get a job based on your experience during job searching and what to prepare before come.


Hi,

Can you share your experience in finding a job in your field?


----------



## Hardy1985 (Dec 6, 2016)

*slim chances*



waqas2285 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share your experience in finding a job in your field?


233512 is in the flagged list for the FY 17-18.

Hope for the best.


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello All

I am new to this Group and below are my Details.

233511 - Industrial Engineer 189 (60 points)
IELTS (L8,R6,W6.5,S7.5) - 21/05/2015
PTE: L68,R72,S65,W66
EA +ve: 21/09/2016
EOI: 12/10/2016(Outcome in 12 Days)
VISA lodge: 06/12/2016
CO contact: 16/12/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide)
Medicals: 21/12/2016( CO Query Closed)
Grant : Waiting
IED: Waiting


----------



## Detectiva (Nov 28, 2016)

Hardy1985 said:


> 233512 is in the flagged list for the FY 17-18.
> 
> Hope for the best.


Could you please share the link to the list of flagged occupations for 2017-18?


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

104 days since Visa filed.Anybody got grant recently?

Seems that all they are focusing are Software/IT professionals,Whereas Mech. Engg related professions are on back burner or not even the priority for them!!:juggle:

233511 - Industrial Engineer 189 (60 points)
IELTS (L8,R6,W6.5,S7.5) - 21/05/2015
PTE: L68,R72,S65,W66
EA +ve: 21/09/2016
EOI: 12/10/2016(Outcome in 12 Days)
VISA lodge: 06/12/2016
CO contact: 16/12/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide)
Medicals: 21/12/2016( CO Query Closed)
Grant : Waiting
IED: Waiting


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Detectiva said:


> Could you please share the link to the list of flagged occupations for 2017-18?


17 18 SOL not been announced yet.
I reckon 2335X will be on SOL for next year as well.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

*Hello*

With only 100+ more invite to be done before june & as day progress the Que is becoming longer. Still March they are sending invite for Nov'16 and that of with 65 points. 

I dont know exactly when my turn will come! 

65points 
EOI - 01/03/2017
233512 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi All,

I´m an Industrial Engineer - 60 points (visa 189). Submitted EOI for 189/190 on 16/03/17
I hope that our occupations won´t be removed from SOL in July 2017.
What do you think?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I´m an Industrial Engineer - 60 points (visa 189). Submitted EOI for 189/190 on 16/03/17
> I hope that our occupations won´t be removed from SOL in July 2017.
> What do you think?


I dont think that its going to be removed. But with more people start getting 65+ points the time duration will increase.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

I have lodged a visa last week. And I'm prepared for a long wait till i get co contact or a grant hopefully. 

Meanwhile, wanted to open a discussion on your thoughts how the market is for our job group. 
Sydney or Melbourne? Or any other preference? 

What would be your thoughts on trainings that would be worth investing in before travel? Im already lssbb and cscp? Any other thoughts? 

In melbourne and sydney? Where are the industrial zones? And what areas would be popular for immigrants to live close to industrial zones? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## rarun_mech (Oct 26, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I have lodged a visa last week. And I'm prepared for a long wait till i get co contact or a grant hopefully.
> 
> Meanwhile, wanted to open a discussion on your thoughts how the market is for our job group.
> Sydney or Melbourne? Or any other preference?
> ...


It's depends on which area you have experience. ..like design, manufacturing, maintenance etc. Better to take 189 visa.

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I have lodged a visa last week. And I'm prepared for a long wait till i get co contact or a grant hopefully.
> 
> Meanwhile, wanted to open a discussion on your thoughts how the market is for our job group.
> Sydney or Melbourne? Or any other preference?
> ...


Cost of living is high in sydney and chances of getting job also high. vice versa for melbourne.

Service industry is in high demand. like HVAC, Fire fighting courses etc.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

CSOHAL said:


> 104 days since Visa filed.Anybody got grant recently?
> 
> Seems that all they are focusing are Software/IT professionals,Whereas Mech. Engg related professions are on back burner or not even the priority for them!!:juggle:
> 
> ...


Yes its purely luck for 2335 guys.


----------



## CSOHAL (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello Fellow Engineers,

Yesterday,My Immigration consultant told me that one of Her client (Mechanical Engineer with 60 Points) got Natural Justice letter.He applied the Visa on 25th May 2016.The did Employement verification in Nov-16 and given the NJ letter few days back.

The reason stated in NJ is that the R&R Letter was not signed by Authorized person.The call was from Australian High Commission-Delhi.

Pls make sure that you must get the letter from HOD or person authorized by HR.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

hello, I did two different masters related to Business and Management in Macquarie Uni and in UOW (each took one year) and I am f233511 - Industrial Engineer. In this case, am I eligible to claim 5 pts for 2 years Australia Study ?


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

CSOHAL said:


> 104 days since Visa filed.Anybody got grant recently?
> 
> Seems that all they are focusing are Software/IT professionals,Whereas Mech. Engg related professions are on back burner or not even the priority for them!!:juggle:
> 
> ...



I am also waiting


----------



## kanez (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm new to this group

233512 - Industrial Engineer 189 (75 points)
IELTS (L8,R8.5,W8.5,S8.5) - 21/01/2017
EA +ve: 08/03/2017
EOI: 08/03/2017
Invited: 15/03/2017
VISA lodge: 30/03/2017
CO contact: 
Medicals: planned on 04/04/2017
PCC: requested on 30/03/2017. Lead-time to process: 3 weeks (21/04/2017)
Grant : 
IED:


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi All,
According to the rumors there are many lodged EOI´s with 60 & 65 points. What do you think when should people (like me) with 60 points get the invitation? Do you believe that it will be possible to get it as of July 2017 as it happened last year for all 60 pointers..


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi All,
> According to the rumors there are many lodged EOI´s with 60 & 65 points. What do you think when should people (like me) with 60 points get the invitation? Do you believe that it will be possible to get it as of July 2017 as it happened last year for all 60 pointers..


Going by trend, you should get an invite in July. I doubt they'll remove 2335 from the 2017-18 SOL, but watch out for the number of backlogs in their portfolio.

To be on the safe side, try and get that extra 5 points and bump your total to 65.

Best of luck!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hi All,
> According to the rumors there are many lodged EOI´s with 60 & 65 points. What do you think when should people (like me) with 60 points get the invitation? Do you believe that it will be possible to get it as of July 2017 as it happened last year for all 60 pointers..


Hi,

I do not believe that people with 60 points will be invited before September 2017.

DIBP usually invites around 250-300 per month. At least that was the trend since July 2016 until the occupation has become pro rata.

I believe that people with 65 points will be invited in July & August as the number of EOIs with 65 points still will increase during the next few months. Last invited applicant with 65 points was 13/11/2016. Imagine how many EOIs with 65 points since November 2016 until now, in addition to the new applicants up to June 2017.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not believe that people with 60 points will be invited before September 2017.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I can´t imagine, as I don´t know how many EOI´s with 60 & 65 points are in the system since November. Maybe 100 or 1000.. Nobody knows!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your reply. I can´t imagine, as I don´t know how many EOI´s with 60 & 65 points are in the system since November. Maybe 100 or 1000.. Nobody knows!



It can be imagined somehow.

2335XXX occupation has become pro rata on December 2016, as far I remember. More than 1400 applicants were invited from July 2016 to November 2016 noting that there was no backlog last fiscal year. Accordingly, 1400 EOIs have been invited during 5 months.

Average is 280 new EOIs every month. I assume that 1/3 of applicants are with 65 points and above. So, around 93 applicants with 65 points every month.

From December 2016 to June 2017: 7 * 93 = 651.

If DIBP invites 250-300 applicants per month, the first two months will be only for applicants with 65 points and above.

All are assumptions  and there is no reference to to assume that 1/3 of applicants are with 65 points, but it is obvious that 65 points for 2335XXXX has become popular nowadays!


----------



## bankimshikari (Apr 21, 2018)

*EA Issue, Asked Further documents*

Comments from EA, 
Company Name: Applied XX
Please address the following:
1. Provide a reference letter written with the company's letterhead and indicating at least 5 of your duties. This letter must be endorsed by a direct supervisor or HR Manager. The name, position and professional contact details of the person endorsing the letter should be indicated.
2. Provide a secondary evidence issued by a third party such as Social Insurance statements, Superannuation contributions statements, Work permits, visas or Tax documents. These documents should cover the whole period of employment and indicate the name of your employer. If the documents are not in English, you need to provide a translation.
Magnecomp XX
Please address the following:
1. Provide a reference letter written with the company's letterhead and indicating at least 5 of your duties. This letter must be endorsed by a direct supervisor or HR Manager. The name, position and professional contact details of the person endorsing the letter should be indicated.
2. Provide a secondary evidence issued by a third party such as Social Insurance statements, Superannuation contributions statements, Work permits, visas or Tax documents. These documents should cover the whole period of employment and indicate the name of your employer. If the documents are not in English, you need to provide a translation.
NV ENGINEERING XX
Please address the following:
1. Provide a reference letter written with the company's letterhead and indicating at least 5 of your duties. This letter must be endorsed by a direct supervisor or HR Manager. The name, position and professional contact details of the person endorsing the letter should be indicated.
2. Provide a secondary evidence issued by a third party such as Social Insurance statements, Superannuation contributions statements, Work permits, visas or Tax documents. These documents should cover the whole period of employment and indicate the name of your employer. If the documents are not in English, you need to provide a translation.
Samco XX
Please address the following:
1. Provide a reference letter written with the company's letterhead and indicating at least 5 of your duties. This letter must be endorsed by a direct supervisor or HR Manager. The name, position and professional contact details of the person endorsing the letter should be indicated.
2. Provide a secondary evidence issued by a third party such as Social Insurance statements, Superannuation contributions statements, Work permits, visas or Tax documents. These documents should cover the whole period of employment and indicate the name of your employer. If the documents are not in English, you need to provide a translation.
FabrXX (Current)
Please address the following:
1. Provide a reference letter written with the company's letterhead and indicating at least 5 of your duties. This letter must be endorsed by a direct supervisor or HR Manager. The name, position and professional contact details of the person endorsing the letter should be indicated.
2. Provide a secondary evidence issued by a third party such as Social Insurance statements, Superannuation contributions statements, Work permits, visas or Tax documents. These documents should cover the whole period of employment and indicate the name of your employer. If the documents are not in English, you need to provide a translation.
EA Comment Further
I note that you've nominated Mechanical Engineer as the occupation. However, your qualifications and your activities since graduation are more related to Production Engineering. For this reason, the outcome will be ANZSCO 233513 Production Engineer. Please confirm your awareness of this outcome to proceed. Please note that the work experience will only be recognised if you provide the requested documents. Please note that a response to ALL of the shortcomings identified herein is required before 7:00am Canberra time on 19 May 2018 otherwise your application will be automatically returned to the Assessor to be finalised. The application will NOT be returned again for further information.

====
I am basically a Mechanical Engineer.
I have submitted expereince letter and tax documents.
Problem is previous employer unable to provide the job role based expereince letter.
1st 3.5 years in India. Rest of the 9 years in Thailand.
Tax Languages are in Thai. And Old Workpermits are already submitted when I have changed the job.

Please help what should I do?
<*SNIP*>* See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## rampraba (Jul 10, 2016)

*Grant*

Received the grant email for all 3 of my family members... Thanks all.... Best of luck for all waiting for Grant..


----------



## bankimshikari (Apr 21, 2018)

*Please help!*

Dear All,

Kindly help!

Regards


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

bankimshikari said:


> ====
> I have submitted expereince letter and tax documents.


Please clarify to the assessor that you have provided primary document as per option 2 in page 28 of the MSA booklet. Make sure that your experience certificate has all the details as requested in the booklet.

As far as secondary document is considered provide as many additional proofs as possible and don't stop at one.


----------

